# Betta siamorientalis,new betta species!!



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

A new betta species called Betta siamorientalis had just been discovered.
The link:http://www.seriouslyfish.com/new-betta-species-described/


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

nice!


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Way cool, that's two new splendens complex species in the last few months  I'm sure there will be more described soon.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Myself and only one other person in America have this one as far as I am aware.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

It's amazing how new species of animals are still being discovered

And it's really cute too! The one pictures has a baby face.


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh wow! It never ceases to amaze me when new species are discovered on this little planet of ours. ^^


----------

